# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  Dialog Semiconductor introduces the world’s lowest power Bluetooth&#174; Smart Chip

## aktis

_Dialog SmartBond™ Bluetooth&#174; low energy wireless connectivity chip  doubles the battery life of app-enabled smartphone and tablet  accessories and computer and Smart TV peripherals 

_http://www.dialog-semiconductor.com/...oth-smart-chip
http://www.uncinc.nl/en/news/smartdice-app-preview 

Τα καλά νέα είναι οτι το chip έχει σχεδιασθεί στην Πάτρα , από το ελληνικό τμήμα έρευνας και ανάπτυξηε της Dialog Semiconductors .   ( πρώην Atmel Greece , Sitel )

----------

primeras (07-06-13)

----------


## aktis

Προσέξτε στο δεύτερο link παραπάνω ,  το βίντεο όπου ένα accelerometer μαζι με το bluetooth και μια μπαταρία είναι σκαμένα σε μια πλευρά από ένα ζάρι 
και μεταδίδουν τη θέση του ζαριού σε ένα iphone !
Στο 1:10 περίπου , το τσιπάκι φαινεται στο κέντρο του ζαριού , και  ειναι μικρότερο και απο το accelerometer , το άλλο μαύρο τσιπάκι  προς την κάτω άκρη του ζαριού !!!!  
Το  συγκεκριμενο bluetooth  βγαίνει στην παραγωγή αυτές τις μέρες.

----------


## troller_coaster

Μια μικρή διευκρίνιση: Πολλά από τα παιδιά που απαρτίζουν την ομάδα της Dialog προέρχονται από το hardware team της πάλαι ποτέ Atmel Hellas. Η Dialog δεν έχει σχέση με την Atmel.

Αυτό που είχε σχεδιαστεί μεταξύ άλλων και στην Atmel Hellas είναι το Earset 2 της B&O (http://reviews.cnet.com/headsets/ban...-32201212.html), καθώς και το BW900 της Sennheiser (http://www.myshopping.com.au/ZM--121...h_Base_Station).

----------


## aktis

Τα καλά νέα της ημέρας ... H Xiaomi θα χρησιμοποιήσει το ( ελληνικής σχεδίασης ) τσιπάκι bluetooth 4.1  της Dialog !
http://www.dialog-semiconductor.com/media-centre/press-releases/press-releases-details/2014/08/12/dialog-semiconductor-s-bluetooth-smart-ic-selected-by-xiaomi-for-new-mi-band-wearable-device

http://www.engadget.com/2014/07/22/x...ness-wearable/

xiaomi-mi-band-en.jpg

----------


## leosedf

Εγώ αν θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω αυτό το τσιπάκι σε κατασκευή μου που μπορώ να απευθυνθώ?

----------


## aktis

Φαντάζομαι πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις απο το basic Development kit , λιανική έχει περίπου 100 USD 
http://www.findchips.com/search/DA14580

Μίλησα με έναν συμφοιτητή μου που δουλεύει στο development στην Πάτρα και μου είπε οτι σκέφτονται να δώσουν μερικά development kit 
σαν promo σε πανεπιστήμια κλπ ίσως και με κάποιο διαγωνισμό  και σε μας  ... οπότε λίγη υπομονή ...
Η Xiaomi πάντως δεν τους ενόχλησε καθόλου απ ότι μου είπε ... πήρε το development kit μάλλον και όλα τα άλλα μέχρι στιγμής τα έκανε μόνη της ,
αυτο κατα τη γνώμη του δείχνει και το υψηλό επίπεδο των επιστημόνων της Xiaomi στο R&D , άλλο κινέζικο άλλο κινεζια ...
Απο το δελτίο τύπου το μάθανε και αυτοι ...

Στην Πατρα  η εταιρία είναι http://www.vrisko.gr/details/5_37_1b...bd3g20bh7c_6_b
Τα γραφεία στην Αθήνα είναι στο Corallia

----------


## leosedf

Βρε παίρνω και το μεγάλο αν χρειαστεί, αυτό που βλέπω είναι ότι έχει ARM επάνω, εγώ θέλω απλά τσιπ για να συνδέσω συσκευή σε IOS, Android και pc. Μια σειριακή η USB δηλαδή μέσω BT,.

----------


## aktis

ξαναέβαλα το demo γιατι ειδα οτι στο πρωτο ποστ δεν λειτουργούσε ...

Ναί έχει και ARM cortex M0 μέσα , εκεί τρέχει το bluetooth stack  αλλά μένει και χώρος για την εφαρμογή σου !!!
 Την πρώτη φορά που το έπιασα όταν ειχα πάει στην Dialog στην Πάτρα ,
δεν το πίστευα πόσο μικρό ήταν ! 2.5 χ 2.5 χιλιοστα !!!

H σχεδίαση έγινε απο την Dialog Semiconductors Hellas και η κατασκευή γίνεται απο την TSMC ( Ταιβαν )
Θέλεις πάνω απο ένα εκατομμύριο δολλάρια  (ίσως και 20 ) για να φτιάξεις το πρώτο κομμάτι  ... μόνο για τους Ταιβανέζους ,
χωρίς τα εργαλεία και το κόστος ανάπτυξης στην Ελλάδα ...
αλλά μετα στοιχίζει 1-2 δολλάρια το κομματι  και πουλάει 13 δολλάρια η Xiaomi το wearable !!!


_
Αυτό είναι για μένα high tech to 2014, και μάλιστα designed in Greece ._
Δυστυχώς καταστρέψαμε μια γενιά θέλοντας όλοι να διορίσουμε τα παιδιά μας στο Δημόσιο 
και χαντακώσαμε και την ανταγωνιστικότητα της ελληνικής βιομηχανίας ...
Ελπίζω να ξαναέρθουν σε μερικά χρόνια καλύτερες μέρες .

----------


## leosedf

Μα δε θέλω η εφαρμογή μου να τρέξει εκεί. Έχω ήδη μικροελεγκτή.

----------


## aktis

Ακόμα και τα παλαια  bluetooth MODULE που ειναι γεμάτο το ebay και που μπαινουν στο σειριακό του Arduino πχ  , εχουν Bluetooth stack μεσα τους 
( τα παλιά είναι με  8051 core ) Τα προγραμματίζες  με ΑΤ commands ...

Η μεγαλη διαφορα που εχει το bluetooth 4 ειναι το low power που το κάνει ιδανικό για wearable συσκευες ( βραχιολάκια , μπρελοκ κλπ ) αλλά χάνεις σε εμβέλεια (10 m ονομαστικη )

----------


## aktis

module (     7 - 20  ,    )    Murata  Matsushita     octopart
         BT module    ...

http://octopart.com/partsearch#!?q=da14580&start=0&limit=10&sortby=avg  _price%20asc

----------


## leosedf

module.

----------


## aktis

H   Dialog   bluetooth 4  Soc  ( 5   )  ,  ...

           Nordic .    Dialog  

http://www.dialog-semiconductor.com/...rtbond-da14680

----------


## aktis

Rf   ,      bluetoth smart D14580  dialog  (  flash  ) ,       TI

http://gr.mouser.com/search/ProductDetail.aspx?R=0virtualkey0virtualkeySESUB-PAN-D14580

http://gr.mouser.com/new/tdk/tdk-blu...micro-modules/


/ 
FEATURES
Ultra small package - Ideal for for wearable devices
Space saving Ultra small package  3.5 x 3.5 x 1.0mm (TYP)
Packaged in 36 pin solder bumped BGA with 0.5mm pitch
Compatible with Bluetooth &#174; Smart Ready products

ARM Cortex-M0 32bit high performance microcontroller

32kB OTP programmable memory, 84kB ROM for BT stack

42kB System SRAM, 8kB Retention SRAM

Including IC (Dialog Semicnductor : DA14580), Crystal (16MHz), Inductor, and Capacitor in this module

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Ultra small package - Ideal for for wearable devices



    Nike!

          :
 *Spoiler:*

----------

aktis (02-05-19), 

SRF (07-03-16)

----------


## SRF

> Nike!
> 
>           :
>  *Spoiler:*



   !    ! 
  ,    " "     ?  :Biggrin: 
     ATMEL HELLAS? 
    DIALOG HELLAS? 

   ATMEL   ( ,  )  ( ),   ,    ? 
      ""     ? 

  ATMEL      ,  , ... DIALOG SEMIC! 
      ""   , . ? 

,            ATMEL? ,   ,      ATMEL HELLAS,      DIALOG HELLAS? 
 ...         ""   ""... 

https://www.google.com/search?source....0.RXsSZqRKAN4 

         - ,    ! 


 ... 
" ,     ,     " !!! 
 :Biggrin:  

  ... ,  !

----------

GeorgeVita (07-03-16)

----------


## aktis

...                            ( 50  ) !!!   Xiaomi      Dialog (       ,      ...       ) ,  wearable  (  Mi band 2 )  bluetooth  4 ,       3 mAh    ...
 ( 20      70 mAh !!! )  

  HUAWEI ...   to honor band A1  , me UV sensor ,     ,     ,   Dialog ...



http://www.dialog-semiconductor.com/...test-mi-band-2

 Xiaomi   900 000    ...

----------

picdev (03-07-16)

----------


## aktis

...          ... 
     DIY smart watches        ...  open source  github


*I made a smart watch from scratch*


 by samsonmarch

https://imgur.com/gallery/FSBwD3g


          (       < 2 USD  )
modules :  HJ-580LA Wireless Bluetooth BLE DA14580 - 9$ (Aliexpress) / 5$ (Aliexpress, no 32kHz crystal)


     setup  SDK      REFERENCE DESIGN
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71hdcDCAY7o

----------

mikemtb (02-05-19)

----------


## tsimpidas

> ...         ""   ""... 
> !



             .

  ''''

----------


## aktis

...  ...          0.72 /   mouser  8000   DA14531.
       ,                  
(               ... )

https://www.dialog-semiconductor.com...oducts/da14531

https://gr.mouser.com/ProductDetail/...HjFc3z6JaDs%3D

----------

